# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αυπνια λογω εμβοων, φαρμακα και εναλλακτικες

## Ant1990

Καλησπερα, 

Πριν απο δυομισι μηνες με χτυπησαν εμβοες και στα δυο αυτια και εστειλαν το νευρικο μου συστημα στον διαολο. Τις πρωτες 96 ωρες νομιζω κοιμηθηκα 2 ωρες. Απεφυγα σκευασματα και φαρμακα και δυσκολεψα τα πραγματα κανοντας πυρετωδως ψαξιμο για να βρω λυση. Φυσικα δεν βρηκα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι λατρευα την ησυχια, ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που κυριολεκτικα ακουγαν την ησυχια και ηρεμουσα παντα. Τωρα την ακουσα για τα καλα. Ο μικρος αυτος ηχος με εφτασε στα ορια της τρελας, το νευρικο συστημα κολλησε στον κινδυνο, η πιεση ανεβηκε, η κοπωση ηρθε, κυκλοι κατω απο τα ματια, τα γνωστα.

Μετα τους δυο μηνες, σε κατασταση τραγικη, πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εγραψε σεροκουελ και σεροξατ. Το σεροξατ με εκανε χαλια, στα 10μγ. Το σεροκουελ στα 25μγ με εριξε για υπνο και μετα σταματησε να λειτουργει κανοντας με να αυξησω την δοση στα 100μγ. Κοιμηθηκα μεν πιο πολυ αλλα υπνος αρρωστος. Τα σταματησα τωρα, νωρις, γιατι δε θελω να μπλεξω. Χτες κοιμηθηκα 2 ωρες και ειδα τα κλασσικα περιεργα ονειρα.

Εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι με το καταλληλο trigger , το συστημα μου ηρεμει και μπορω να κοιμηθω. Οταν ο ψυχιατρος απλα με ενημερωσε οτι υπαρχει λυση, κοιμηθηκα 11 ωρες, θυμαμαι χσρακτηριστικα οταν πηγα σπιτι ημουν ζεν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εργαζομαι αυτη τη στιγμη, το μυαλο τρεχει γιατι υπαρχει πολυς ελευθερος χρονος. Και οταν ερχεται το βραδυ, τα γνωστα.

Ειπα λοιπον να παω σιγα σιγα με την φυσικη οδο, να συνηθισω τις εμβοες, να τις αποδεχτω, να πλακωθω στα βοτανα και να ξεκινησω θεραπεια υπνου (sleep restriction κλπ). Ειχε κανεις επιτυχια με αυτα; τα φαρμακα που πηρα ηταν ειλικρινα σκατα, ηδη νιωθω καθαρο το μυαλο μου και ειμαι με δυο ωρες υπνο. Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορει να βοηθησει σε αυτη την σπαστικου τυπου αυπνια; βελονισμος ή καποιου ειδους μασαζ για το παρασυμπαθητικο; ποτε μα ποτε πριν απο αυτο το γεγονος δεν ειχα θεμα με τον υπνο. Αγχος ναι. Επισης κοιμομουν μπρουμυτα και τωρα κοιμαμαι σαν κουτσουρο ανασκελα γιατι οι εμβοες ειναι μαλλον απο σβερκο / νευρα και το μπρουμυτα ειναι απαγορευτικο... 

Και μιας και ανεφερα για υπναγωγα, υπαρχει κατι αποτελεσματικο; τα σεροκουελ ειναι πραγματικα αχρηστα. Ειναι σαν να με κρατας σε κατασταση πανικου και να προσπαθεις να με ναρκωσεις απο πανω. Εχει κατι που να δουλευει στον ιδιο τον πανικο; ακουω τα ζαναξ αλλα ακουω οτι ειναι επικινδυνη καραμελα. Ο ψυχιατρος γραφει φαρμακα αβερτα και καναμε μια ψευτογνωσιακη συζητηση. Δεν εχω θεμα με καταθλιψη ουτε θελω αναλυσεις, θελω απλα να κοιμηθω καλα.

Τι προτεινετε;

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Οι εμβοες πού οφείλονται; Είναι οργανικό ή ψυχολογικό σύμπτωμα; Τι σου είπε ο γιατρός; (Αν είπε). Ίσως σε βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Ο βελονισμός είναι ακριβό σπορ. Έχω κάνει ελάχιστες συνεδρίες οπότε δεν έχω άποψη. Το μασάζ βοηθάει στο αγχος. Τα xanax βοηθούν στον ύπνο και στο αγχος αλλά δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί δημιουργούν εθισμό. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα στον ύπνο και παίρνω remeron. Είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά στις χαμηλές του δόσεις (7,5 έως 15 mg) λειτουργεί σαν υπναγωγο. Συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου γιατί εμείς δεν μπορούμε να προτείνουμε θεραπείες, μόνο να μιλήσουμε για τη δική μας εμπειρία. Γράφεις ότι τα φάρμακα σου τα σταμάτησες νωρίς. Ίσως ήθελε χρόνο ο οργανισμός σου να τα συνηθίσει.

----------


## Ant1990

> Καλησπέρα. Οι εμβοες πού οφείλονται; Είναι οργανικό ή ψυχολογικό σύμπτωμα; Τι σου είπε ο γιατρός; (Αν είπε). Ίσως σε βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Ο βελονισμός είναι ακριβό σπορ. Έχω κάνει ελάχιστες συνεδρίες οπότε δεν έχω άποψη. Το μασάζ βοηθάει στο αγχος. Τα xanax βοηθούν στον ύπνο και στο αγχος αλλά δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί δημιουργούν εθισμό. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα στον ύπνο και παίρνω remeron. Είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά στις χαμηλές του δόσεις (7,5 έως 15 mg) λειτουργεί σαν υπναγωγο. Συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου γιατί εμείς δεν μπορούμε να προτείνουμε θεραπείες, μόνο να μιλήσουμε για τη δική μας εμπειρία. Γράφεις ότι τα φάρμακα σου τα σταμάτησες νωρίς. Ίσως ήθελε χρόνο ο οργανισμός σου να τα συνηθίσει.


Καλημερα niels και σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Οι εξετασεις ΩΡΛ ειναι καθαρες. Επειδη η ενταση αλλαζει λιγο αν στριψω τον σβερκο δεξια, ο ΩΡΛ ειπε ισως ειναι αγγειακο το προβλημα. Οταν τις επαθα, δυο μερες πριν ειχα μια περιεργη αισθηση δεξια και αριστερα στον λαιμο μεσα, καθετα με τα αυτια, σαν ψυξη. Εκανα φυσικοθεραπειες, το κυνηγησα, αλλα ειναι τρεχα γυρευε. Εκανε γερη ζημια στο νευρικο μου. Δεν πηρα χαπια νωρις. Φοβαμαι οτι `συνηθισε` το σωμα στα νεα δεδομενα και οτι δε θα κοιμαμαι ποτε οπως πριν. Τα χαπια ειλικρινα μου εφεραν ομιχλη, περισσοτερο υπνο αλλα οχι απαραιτητα ποιοτικο, ενιωθα ζομπι απο το σεροκουελ και στρες απο το σεροξατ. Βιαστηκα να τα κοψω, ναι, αλλα νιωθω οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησω το μυαλο και να με φερω πισω. Με τον βελονισμο ειχες καποιο θετικο αποτελεσμα εστω και με αυτο το λιγο; Νομιζω πως παρολο το σοκ που υπεστησα, οι βασεις δεν ειναι βαθιες, ισως μπορω με καλη ψυχοθεραπεια να το διορθωσω. Το θεμα ειναι πού να βρεις καλο γιατρο... χτες και προχτες ηταν μερες χωρις χαπια, προσπαθω να κανω το sleep restriction. Ειχα 2 ωρες βαθυ υπνο με ονειρα, 4 ωρες ελαφρυ υπνο με πολλα ξυπνηματα. Ειναι μεν λιγο απελπισια αλλα το οξυμωρο ειναι οτι αισθανομαι το μυαλο `καθαρο` πλεον. Ειναι αυτο το γ@μοκολλημα στο μυαλο... ξεκινησε ως σοκ, συνεχισε ως φοβια (αν θα γινουν δυνατες οι εμβοες κλπ), κατεληξε σχεδον ψυχωση. Αν μπορω να ξεκολλησω το μυαλο, ισως μπορω σιγα σιγα να συνελθω... 

Ενα αλλο παραδοξο ειναι οτι χτες δοκιμασα κραταιγο (κατι σαν το μεμοβιγκορ) και ενω με ηρεμησε, αυξησε ελαφρως την ενταση τους. Τρεχα γυρευε.

Το ρεμερον ειναι για ενα διαστημα και μετα το κοβεις;

----------


## Niels

Όχι, με τρεις συνεδρίες βελονισμού που είχα κάνει δεν είδα κάποια διαφορά. Γενικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά (άρα και το ρεμερον) δεν πρέπει να τα κόβουμε απότομα λόγω του φαινομένου rebound που μπορεί να σου κάνουν (παρενέργειες τύπου στερητικού συνδρόμου, να πέσεις ψυχολογικά απότομα). Εγώ έπαιρνα για πολλά χρόνια χαμηλή δόση ρεμερον για τον ύπνο και τώρα έτσι θα το πάω. Αν είσαι αρνητικός με τα φάρμακα γενικά δοκίμασε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα με μελατονίνη και βαλεριάνα. Εμένα για κάποιο διάστημα με είχαν βοηθήσει με τον ύπνο μου.

----------


## Ant1990

> Όχι, με τρεις συνεδρίες βελονισμού που είχα κάνει δεν είδα κάποια διαφορά. Γενικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά (άρα και το ρεμερον) δεν πρέπει να τα κόβουμε απότομα λόγω του φαινομένου rebound που μπορεί να σου κάνουν (παρενέργειες τύπου στερητικού συνδρόμου, να πέσεις ψυχολογικά απότομα). Εγώ έπαιρνα για πολλά χρόνια χαμηλή δόση ρεμερον για τον ύπνο και τώρα έτσι θα το πάω. Αν είσαι αρνητικός με τα φάρμακα γενικά δοκίμασε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα με μελατονίνη και βαλεριάνα. Εμένα για κάποιο διάστημα με είχαν βοηθήσει με τον ύπνο μου.


Ευχαριστω. Το σεροξατ μου ειπε ο ιδιος ο γιατρος να το κοψω κατευθειαν γιατι το επαιρνα 1,5 βδομαδα. Το σεροκουελ 2. Μελατονινη δοκιμασα χαπι 1μγ τον πρωτο μηνα, μου εφερνε υπνηλια ως κουραση στα ματια αλλα οχι υπνο. Βαλεριανα πηρα χαπι επισης εκανε δουλεια την πρωτη μερα με πολυ ζαλαδα το επομενο πρωι, μετα οχι πολλα. Ειναι σαν το μυαλο να εχει κολλησει στον κινδυνο, περναει μεν το αρχικο σοκ αλλα το `προβλημα` παραμενει επομενως το μυαλο εχει συνδεσει `φτιαξε το προβλημα, μετα θα ηρεμησω`. Ειναι κατι σαν υπερεγρηγορση / νευρωση η οποια μπορει μεν να περασει αλλα υπο τις καταλληλες συνθηκες μονο, δηλαδη αν οι εμβοες φυγουν 100%, κατι που φυσικα δεν γινεται και επιπλεον σου αφηνουν το `αβεβαιο`, οτι `κοιτα, προσεχε γιατι αν κανεις λαθος θα δυναμωσουμε`, εφοσον ουτε ακριβης αιτια βρεθηκε, ουτε θεραπεια συγκεκριμενη υπαρχει. Ειναι πραγματικα οτι πιο ηλιθιο υπαρχει, εχει εξελιχθει σε μαρτυριο που με διαλυει ψυχικα και σωματικα τσαμπα...

Τεσπα, συγνωμη αν κουρασα, βγηκε λιγο η αγανακτηση μου.

----------


## Niels

Εμένα η μελατονίνη σκέτη μου προκαλεί πλήρη αϋπνία και η βαλεριάνα μόνη της δεν μου κάνει τίποτα. Μόνο ο συνδυασμός με βοήθησε για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι που έφτασα να μην κοιμάμαι καθόλου. Πέρα από την όποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή συμπλήρωμα ή βότανο δοκιμάσεις θα έλεγα ότι είναι σημαντικό να εντάξεις στην καθημερινότητα σου κάποια πράγματα, ασχολίες κλπ για να ξεχνιεσαι και να ξεαγχωθεις λίγο. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολη εποχή λόγω καραντίνας κλπ αλλά μιλάω ακόμα και για απλά πράγματα, δουλειές του σπιτιού, οτιδήποτε... δεν είχα ποτέ εμβοες για να έχω άποψη για το πόσο ενοχλητικό ή σοβαρό είναι αλλά ίσως να σου βγαίνει υπερβολικό αγχος (εμένα μου είχαν γίνει έμμονη ιδέα κάποια ψυχοσωματικά)... ίσως δηλαδή αυτό να πρέπει να ελέγξεις και έμμεσα να βοηθηθεις και με τον ύπνο, τις εμβοες κλπ. Προφανώς ο γιατρός σου έδωσε σεροξατ και σεροκουελ για να αντιμετωπίσεις το αγχος και τη διαταραχή του ύπνου...

----------


## Ant1990

> Εμένα η μελατονίνη σκέτη μου προκαλεί πλήρη αϋπνία και η βαλεριάνα μόνη της δεν μου κάνει τίποτα. Μόνο ο συνδυασμός με βοήθησε για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι που έφτασα να μην κοιμάμαι καθόλου. Πέρα από την όποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή συμπλήρωμα ή βότανο δοκιμάσεις θα έλεγα ότι είναι σημαντικό να εντάξεις στην καθημερινότητα σου κάποια πράγματα, ασχολίες κλπ για να ξεχνιεσαι και να ξεαγχωθεις λίγο. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολη εποχή λόγω καραντίνας κλπ αλλά μιλάω ακόμα και για απλά πράγματα, δουλειές του σπιτιού, οτιδήποτε... δεν είχα ποτέ εμβοες για να έχω άποψη για το πόσο ενοχλητικό ή σοβαρό είναι αλλά ίσως να σου βγαίνει υπερβολικό αγχος (εμένα μου είχαν γίνει έμμονη ιδέα κάποια ψυχοσωματικά)... ίσως δηλαδή αυτό να πρέπει να ελέγξεις και έμμεσα να βοηθηθεις και με τον ύπνο, τις εμβοες κλπ. Προφανώς ο γιατρός σου έδωσε σεροξατ και σεροκουελ για να αντιμετωπίσεις το αγχος και τη διαταραχή του ύπνου...


Ακριβως αυτο νιελς. Εγινε εμμονη ιδεα και κλειδωσε το μυαλο. Θα περασει, πιστευω. Ειδωμεν.

----------

